# IMDB?



## sledgehammer1367066128 (Jun 19, 2011)

Has anybody been watching anything on IMDB?

Any comments of how their system runs?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I looked at the IMDB stuff briefly but isn't that all powered by HULU?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Since when is IMdB streaming movies? I go there all the time and haven't seen a thing about this, although it does seem like a natural addition.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

They just link to Hulu or Netflix.


----------



## sledgehammer1367066128 (Jun 19, 2011)

Don't know about movies. I was looking at some of the TV episodes, but they may be linked to other sites like TBS and Amazon.


----------

